# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ilim >  ARISTOTELES FİZİğİ VE KOPERNİK, KEPLER, GALILEO İLE DEğİşİM October 1

## anau

*ARISTOTELES FİZİğİ VE KOPERNİK, KEPLER, GALILEO İLE DEğİşİM*October 15th, 2011KUANTUM TEORİSİ ORTAYA KONULMADAN üNCE0 Comments
Newtonğdan önceki binlerce yıllık sürede, fizik alanında en büyük etkisi olan kişi Aristoteles olmuştur. Ona göre hareket, her şeyin kendi doğal alanına yönelme eğilimiyle açıklanır; bu yüzden ateş yukarı doğru hareket eder ve cisimler düşer.O, değişimi, varlıklarda var olan potansiyelin gerçekleşmesi ile açıklar. Aristotelesğe göre ğgayesel nedenği bilmek bilimin işidir, nedensellik gayeye göre açıklanır: Tohum ağaç olmak için gelişir, yağmur bitkiler büyüsün diye yağar. Aristotelesğin felsefe ve fizik anlayışı İslam dünyasında İslam teolojisiyle, Hıristiyan dünyada ise Hıristiyan teolojisiyle kaynaştı. üzellikle Hıristiyan dünyada Kiliseğnin, bu felsefe ve fiziğin birçok yaklaşımını resmi görüş olarak ilan etmesi (bunda Thomas Aquinasğın çalışmalarının önemli bir yeri vardır) Aristotelesçi birçok görüşü Hıristiyan teolojisinin bir bölümüne çevirdi.
Ortaçağda, Aristoteles-Ptolemy (İslam dünyasında Batlamyus olarak da bilinir) sistemi, kozmolojik görüş olarak genel kabul gördü. Buna göre, Dünyağnın merkezde olduğu bir sistemde gezegenler, Güneş ve Ay dairesel hareketlerle Dünyağnın etrafında dönmekteydiler. Ortaçağğa egemen olan fizik anlayışı; modern fiziğin deney, gözlem ve hesaplamaya önem veren yöntemleri, bilimsel birikimin artması ve teleskop gibi yeni gözlem araçlarının icadı ile değişti. Hareket kanunları baştan düzenlendi, gayesel nedenler bilimin odak noktası olmaktan çıkarıldı ve Aristoteles-Ptolemy sistemi Güneş merkezli sistemle yer değiştirdi. Fakat, bu fizik anlayışındaki Galileocu, Newtoncu ve Einsteinğcı anlayışla paralel olan epistemolojik yaklaşımı tespit etmekte fayda vardır; çünkü bu yaklaşım, Kant gibi felsefecilerce felsefe alanında daha önce sorgulanmış olsa da bilim alanında, ciddi bir şekilde, ilk olarak kuantum teorisiyle sorgulanmıştır. Bahsedilen tüm bu yaklaşımların ğrealistğ olması, ortak epistemolojik özelliktir. Bu anlayışa göre insan zihni, dış dünyayı anlayacak kabiliyete sahiptir; bu yüzden fiziksel teorilerden, bu teorilerden bağımsız olan dünyadaki gerçekliği olduğu gibi tarif etmesini bekleyebiliriz.
Aslında Eski Yunanğda ve İslam dünyasında, Aristoteles-Ptolemyğnin Dünya merkezli sistemine karşı Güneş merkezli sistemin, olguları açıklamakta daha başarılı olabileceği ileri sürülmüştü. Fakat deneysel ve gözlemsel verilerin yetersiz ve bilimsel çalışmalarda deney ve gözlemlerin otoritesinin felsefi yaklaşımların altında olduğu bir devirde, Aristoteles felsefesinden güç alan ve olguları kısmen de olsa açıklayan Aristoteles-Ptolemy sistemi, otoritesini devam ettirebildi. Kopernik, 1514 yılında yazdığı ve yaşamının sonlarına doğru yayımlanan kitabında, Güneş merkezli sistemi, bu sistemle gök cisimlerinin hareketlerini daha iyi anlayacağımızı söyleyerek savundu. Güneş merkezli sisteme geçişte, Koper-nikğin kitabı bir dönüm noktası oldu. Kepler ise Tycho Braheğnin gözlemlerinden de faydalanarak Kopernikğin modelinde düzeltmeler yaptı ve Güneş sisteminin matematiksel açıklamasını başarılı bir şekilde sundu. Kepler, Tanrığnın lütfu sonucunda insanın, anlayabileceği yegane evren olan matematiksel bir evrende yaratıldığını söyledi. Keplerğin matematiği ve gözlemsel verileri kullanarak elde ettiği başarı, modern bilimin metodolojisinin başarısı olarak kabul edilir. Bu metodolojinin Batı dünyasına taşınmasında, İslam düşünürlerinden önemli etkiler almış Roger Bacon gibi düşünürlerin payı büyüktür. O, etkisinde olduğu İslam düşünürlerine benzer şekilde, bu dünyadaki şeyleri bilirsek, dini daha iyi anlayacağımızı ve matematik ile gözlemin daha dindar olmanın araçları olduğunu savundu.20 Kepler de benzer anlayışı dile getirdi ve Kiliseğnin tüm karşıt tavırlarına rağmen, Güneş merkezli sisteme inanmanın, dinsel inanca aykırı olduğunu hiç düşünmedi.
Kopernik ve Kepler gibi Galileo da Güneş merkezli sistemi, kendi dindarlığıyla hiç çelişkili görmedi. Ama Galileoğnun dindarlığı engizisyonda yargılanmasını engellemedi. O, Aristoteles fiziğinin Kilise tarafından dinselleş-tirilmesini eleştirdi ve Aristotelesğin otoritesini, onu, hareket üzerine görüşleri gibi birçok hususta eleştirerek sarstı. Tanrığnın gayelerini bilemeyeceğimizi söyleyerek, ğgayesel nedenğin bilimin konusu olmasını eleştirdi ve bilimin ğfail nedenğin araştırılmasına yönelmesi gerektiğini savundu. Kepler ve Galileoğnun matematikle, gözlem ve deneyi birleştiren metotlarının ğbilimsel devrimğde etkisi büyüktür. 20. yüzyıl fiziği de bu metodolojinin ürünüdür, yani bu kitabın odak noktası olan kuantum teorisi de bu metodolojinin meyvesidir.
Galileoğya göre değişim, potansiyelin gerçekleşmesi olarak değil; maddenin, uzay ve zamandaki, kütle ve hız olarak tarifiyle açıklanmalıydı. Bu yaklaşım, Demokritosğun, değişimi, atomların birleşmesi ve ayrılması ile tarifine benziyordu; nitekim Galileo Aristotelesçiliği eleştirirken Demokritosğtan olumlu bir şekilde söz etmiştir. Fakat Galileoğnun da atom seviyesindeki dünya hakkında bilimsel bir teori üretmesine olanak yoktu; atom seviyesi onun döneminde de ancak felsefi spekülasyonun konusu olabilirdi. Galileo, gözlenen objelerin, ğkütle ve hızın matematiksel ifadesiğ ile tarif edilmesi gibi, maddenin en küçük parçacıklarının da aynı şekilde tarif edilebileceğini zannediyordu. Oysa sağduyuya uygun bu beklentiyle, kuantum teorisinin ortaya konmasıyla karşılaşılan tablonun uyumlu olmadığını ilerleyen sayfalarda göreceğiz.
Kopernik-Kepler-Galileo süreciyle kozmolojide önemli değişiklikler oldu. Aristotelesğin ve Kiliseğnin bilim üzerindeki otoritesi bu süreçle sarsıldı. 16. yüzyıldaki Protestan hareketinin sonucunda Kiliseğnin gücünü yitirmesiyle bu gelişmeler birleşince, Kiliseğnin kontrol ettiği paradigma etkinliğini yitirdi. Kiliseğnin önemli ölçüde üzerlerinde kontrolünün bulunduğu bilim, felsefe ve siyaset gibi alanların otonomilerini kazanmasında bu gelişmelerin önemli bir payı vardır. Bu süreçte, Hıristiyan dünyada, teolojik alandaki görüşler de daha çok çeşitlendi. Bu gelişmeleri, kuantum teorisinin dinle ilişkisini değerlendirirken göz önünde bulundurmak önemlidir. üünkü bu teori, Hıristiyan kültürünün içinde doğmuştur ve bu teori üzerine yapılan bilimsel, felsefi ve teolojik tartışmaların en büyük kısmı da Hıristiyan dünya içinde gerçekleşmiştir.
Sonuçta, Kopernik-Kepler-Galileo süreci ile hem kozmolojide, hem de siyaset, bilim, din gibi birçok alanı kontrol eden Kiliseğnin otoritesinin sarsılmasıyla bilim-din ilişkisi alanında önemli değişimler yaşandı. Aristotelesğin fiziğinin sorgulanabileceği öğrenildi; bilimsel bilgi için yeni deneylerin, gözlemlerin yapılmasına ve bunların gerçekleşti-rilmesini sağlayacak araçların icat edilmesine çalışıldı.
Matematiğin bilimsel teoriler oluşturmadaki rolü anlaşıldı. Ortaçağğdaki fizik anlayışından hem metodoloji, hem fizikteki yeni görüşler açısından önemli ölçüde farklılaşıldı; diğer yandan Kopernik-Kepler-Galileo çizgisi de ğrealistğ bir bilim anlayışına sahip olma noktasında Ortaçağ ile benzeşiyordu. Galileo, matematikleştirilebilen kütle ve hızı ğbirincil niteliklerğ olarak gördü; renk ve tat gibi sübjektif olduğunu düşündüğü algıları ise ğikincil niteliklerğ olarak niteledi.25 ğRealistğ bir anlayışla, matematiksel formüllerin, dış dünyadaki kütle ve hız gibi nitelikleri, gerçekte olduğu gibi tarif ettiğini düşündü. Kepler ve Galileo matematiksel formüllerinin ontolojik gerçekliği ifade ettiklerinden emindiler. Matematiği, Tanrığnın evreni yazdığı dil olarak görüyorlardı; bu felsefi-teolojik görüşleri, matematiksel formülleriyle varlık arasında olduğunu düşündükleri uyumun nasıl olup da gerçekleştiğini açıklıyordu.
Caner Taslaman

----------

